# Not so obvious classical era composers?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am looking to expand on my classical era composers knowledge and maybe even collection and was wondering what beyond the normal classical era composers we normally think about? For myself I've got, Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, maybe one other composer from this era that I listen to frequently and would like some ideas on some more.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are many composers from the period bordering to Romanticism, whose real importance can be discussed however. But *Hummel*´s piano concertos and masses, recorded by Chandos, are admirable. Likewise *Arriaga*´s 3 string quartets, *Kuhlau*´s chamber music (flute quintets, piano quartets, flute trio, fantasia for flute), *Bomtempo*´s Requiem and *Boccherini* (Cello concertos, string quintets, symphonies) plus *Kozeluch*´s symphonies are among the attractive repertoire of the period.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I second Hummel, Bomtempo and Kozeluch and would add *Ries*, especially his piano concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

CPE Bach, Boccherini, Cherubini, and Clementi would be the obvious. For others, you may consult Naxos Classical Era index. They've made a handsome living from "The Unknown Composers".

http://www.naxos.com/composerlist.asp?periodid=classical


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My recommendations were going to be CPE Bach, Cherubini, Boccherini, Hummel, and Clementi. In all cases I've been beaten, but I'll second what others have said. 

One that I can add is Gluck, if you're interested in opera.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another I would strongly recommend is Henri Joseph Rigel, particularly this CD








Rigel is very unpredictable and I find him very uplifting and funny.

Johann Christoph Freidrich Bach is my second nomination who hasn't been mentioned, the third of the Bach sons








And last but not least(surprised he hasn't been mentioned), Joseph Martin Kraus


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Dittersdorf, Rosetti, Pleyel, Vanhal, and Weyse are among my lesser-known favorites.

If you're interested in symphonies from this period, I would recommend checking out the many suggestions posted in this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/14715-classical-era-symphonies-discussion.html


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

May I suggest the symphonies of French Composer François Joseph Gossec.

Also the wind quintets of Anton Reicha.


----------

